# Felt Bonneville wanted



## Uniblab (Apr 24, 2012)

Pardon me (and my sarong) if discussing a modern bike is verboten but I'm digging these two models, anyone else?

I would like to find a cheap Bonneville to cobble up, this shares the same frame with the Deep Six...the tank area on this frame has a nice sweeping arch unlike their other cruiser frame that has a more of a rectangular shape with a pronounced bend just ahead of the seat. 

Felt offers a frame kit so you can roll your own but the number don't really crunch as you'll end up paying nearly the same money as a complete bike after you add up all the parts. Besides, this frame is the type that I don't like as much. 

Sooooo, to make a short story longer, if anyone knows of a Bonneville please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## Uniblab (May 14, 2012)

As Emily Litella would say....


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (May 15, 2012)

I had a Felt Troy Lee Designs _ Happy Hour, it was the aluminun tank/frame (the rectangular one) and it was absolutely one of the of the best bikes ever!! If the cantilever frame bikes are put together as well they are probably pretty awesome.  Good luck w/ the search if I find one I'll sure let u know.


----------



## Uniblab (May 15, 2012)

I have yet to ride one of this family of Felts but your opinion is shared with many reports I've seen. They appear to be one of the better quality machines on the market, at least in their price range. I especially like the Deep Six and their Chief.


----------

